# Fps begrenzen



## gangville (20. September 2009)

hi,      Wie kann ich die fps von need fpr speed undercover begrenzen, da es an manchen stellen schwach ruckelt, obwohl ich sehr sehr hohe fps raten hab.   Oder vill gibt es ja ein tool oder so was?        danke


----------



## Ahab (20. September 2009)

vsync im spiel oder im treiber legt die fps auf 60 fest


----------



## gangville (20. September 2009)

hi,  hab ich schon versucht, geht nicht.

hi,  bei far cry 2 kannte man ja dieses problem, doch da gab es einen befehl dazu.  Jetzt suche ich was für nfs undercover, da die ruckler mich langsam nerven und die spieleatmosphäre stören.


----------



## gangville (21. September 2009)

hi,

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen.
gibt es irgendwie einen patch oder so?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2009)

wie oben schon geschrieben vsync über treiber für anwendung x (nfs in deinem fall) erzwingen, das die treiberseitige einstellung nicht funzt wäre mir komplett neu und wiederspricht meiner erfahrung (wenn du den richtigen treiber installiert hast) .....


----------



## gangville (21. September 2009)

hi,

Danke für die Antwort, aber es funktioniert nicht.
Auch wenn ich Vsign erzwinge, entstehen trotz 60 fps ruckler.

Es wäre sinnvoller die fps auf 45-55 zu begrenzen, da es auch bei 60 fps ruckelt.
Ich glaube es hängt einfach im spiel ab, weil das spiel **** programmier wurde.

Bei Far cry 2 hat es Wunderbar geklappt, da es dafür einen befehl gab.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. September 2009)

gangville schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hängt einfach im spiel ab, weil das spiel **** programmier wurde.



Ge Nau 

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem bei NFS Undercover!


----------



## gangville (22. September 2009)

hi,

danke für die antwort

hat vill einer von euch nfs shift.
wollte wissen, ob es genauso ruckelt wie nfs undercover?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. September 2009)

gangville schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> danke für die antwort
> 
> ...



Läuft auf meinem System absolut flüssig mit max Details & 4xAA/8xAF.
Keine Framerate-Einbrüche und immer über 45 FPS.


----------



## gangville (22. September 2009)

danke,

dann mal sofort kaufen.
und undercover kann ich in der tonne klopfen


----------



## ghostadmin (22. September 2009)

Wenn du ne ATI Karte hast solltest du um Shift besser einen Bogen machen, zumindest jetzt noch. 
Du kannst natürlich auch hoffen das es ohne Probleme läuft.^^


----------



## gangville (22. September 2009)

hi,

habe eine XFX Geforce GTX 275 XXX
Ati Besitzer sollten besser warten bis der patch für nfs shift raus kommt
Ich glaube wir entfernen uns vom Bereich Monitore Themenmässig?


----------

